# Ambiance Intrigue Thoughts



## sirraf511 (Feb 11, 2014)

Does anyone have opinions/thoughts on the Ambiance Intrigue model?  I was looking at the Fireplace Xtrordinair 864HO and the dealer states the Intrigue is just as good, for less.  The price difference is around $750.  He also sells both models.  Thanks


----------



## webbie (Feb 12, 2014)

It doesn't look bad - but at the same time I never heard of it before. It looks like a private label or something similar done by a "buyers group". That does not mean it's bad, but you have to consider who is standing behind it. In the case of the Travis product, you have a company with a factory of 1/2 million sq ft, decades of history, a full R&D department, etc.

The question becomes what that's worth to you.


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Feb 14, 2014)

webbie said:


> It doesn't look bad - but at the same time I never heard of it before. It looks like a private label or something similar done by a "buyers group". That does not mean it's bad, but you have to consider who is standing behind it. In the case of the Travis product, you have a company with a factory of 1/2 million sq ft, decades of history, a full R&D department, etc.
> 
> The question becomes what that's worth to you.



You hit that one on the head Webbie. Ambiance is a private label Kozy Heat. 

Brad


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Feb 14, 2014)

To the OP; In my opinion an Ambiance (Kozy) is not built nearly as well as the Fireplace Xtroidnair (Travis)

YMMV

Brad


----------



## sirraf511 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.  I just found out I have a fireplace dealer right down the street from me.  His main line is Town and Country.  I think I will check them out as well.  From what I've read, they are a nice fireplace very comparable to Fireplace X.


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Feb 15, 2014)

sirraf511 said:


> Thanks for the replies.  I just found out I have a fireplace dealer right down the street from me.  His main line is Town and Country.  I think I will check them out as well.  From what I've read, they are a nice fireplace very comparable to Fireplace X.



A huge difference between Town & Country and FPX. T&C is purposely designed to be inefficient.  It is designed mostly around commercial applications where they want a big flame and low heat output. 

Check out a Mendota.

Brad


----------



## sirraf511 (Feb 15, 2014)

We've looked at Mendota, but out of our price range.  They are nice though.


----------



## SteveG518 (Mar 10, 2014)

Having worked on both models I'd say the Travis unit is much more user and technician friendly. The Intrigue is beautiful and has an intricate log set, the small front row burner doesn't always light and adjusting air shutter requires complete disassembly because of that top brick.  The Travis unit would be a much better long term investment IMHO.


----------

